# Grey's Anatomy



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Grey's Anatomy is on at 9:30 tonight. Thursday the 9th.


----------



## KathyBrowncoat (Feb 10, 2006)

NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo! They can't do that to me! I have plans tonight... and on the half hour...???? 

I don't suppose I"m lucky and it is a rerun????


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's a rerun of the Superbowl episode.


----------



## WMMHOME (Oct 12, 2001)

'They can't do that to me! I have plans tonight"


UMMMM - That's why we have TIVO!


----------



## flutieman07 (Feb 13, 2006)

KathyBrowncoat said:


> NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo! They can't do that to me! I have plans tonight... and on the half hour...????
> 
> I don't suppose I"m lucky and it is a rerun????


Are you new to the concept of Tivo?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Maybe he has one tuner.


----------



## KathyBrowncoat (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes I'm new to Tivo... and I check the boards from work and knew I wouldn't be near my tivo again before it aired... making me grateful it turned out to be a rerun... (and I should figure out if I'm in the land of one tuner or two...)


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Kathy, the basic difference is, if it's DirecTV w/Tivo, it's two tuners; if stand-alone, it's one.
My understanding, anyway.


----------



## KathyBrowncoat (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks willbhome, that means, as I suspected, I live in the land of one tuner... which is a bummer cuz two tuners was sounding cool!


----------

